# Soluble vs. Insoluble Fiber



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

Other than the obvious (one is soluble, one is not), what are the differences between the two in terms of how they affect bowel function? I tried Metamucil years ago and D got worse. I am using Citrucel now and tolerate it much better. I've heard Dr. Oz on Oprah recommend psyllium (insoluble) but he didn't say why. Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------

